# Pocket Watches - Wearer Or Collector?



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I know that some of us have a few lovely pocket watches hanging around, and I wondered how often (if at all) people wear them?

I realise that not every job (or dare I say dress code?) lends itself to the practice. I'm fortunate to be in a job where I can get away with it, so once every week or so I put on a waistcoat and shove an antique ticker in the old pocket. Being faintly bonkers helps.

Do you wear your pocket watches? If so, when? If not, why not?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Yup - wear mine a lot, particularly in winter, when a 'weskit' is nice to have on. I play in a ceilidh band, and part of the dress, for me, is waistcoat and watch. I have a nice Elgin "Father Time" which goes well with a flowery waistcoat:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wear mine when it takes my fancy, possibly a few times a week. I don`t have a waist coat so they go in my trouser pockets, I usually wear one on each side with the chains attached to my belt. As I tend to also go `double-wristed` this means I`m often wearing four watches at a time. Me, weird?







Nah!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you seen anyone about this? :taz:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

only got the one but it gets worn occasionally at weekends/holidays (weekdays being seiko and casio time due to work)

gap chinos have that handy little on the rhs.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Will Fly said:


> Have you seen anyone about this? :taz:


No, but as you know I used to be a Psychiatric Nurse & had regular meetings with Psychiatrists & other Health Care Professionals to discuss the patients/residents/service users under my care. Not a single one of these even commented on the fact I often wore two watches.

I did get the odd comment from my colleagues but then we were often ribbing each other about stuff anyway. At the end of a teaching session I was giving to a group of Student Nurses on the 1983 Mental Act one of them did query why I was wearing two watches whereupon I asked the group to consider the concept of `What is normality?` which turned out to be a very interesting & thought provoking discussion for all concerned


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I wear one every day. If not in a waistcoat,then in the top pocket of a jacket.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Purely a collector and they all sit in a display cabinet.

Regards

David


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

Wear it only for occasions its not very practical for me for day to day use. Still love pocket watches though!


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

I wear one most days from late spring to mid autumn as that is when I wear a waistcoat...I have a few that only 3/4 close(2 suede ones and 1 leather), and they are good to wear with a short sleeve open neck shirt, and then one of my hats......another odd habit these days.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a few that only 3/4 close(2 suede ones and 1 leather), and they are good to wear with a short sleeve open neck shirt, and then one of my hats

Well now, I think we need to see a pic of this... :alucard:


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

I only wear mine is with a waistcoat, and the only time I wear a waistocat is with the kilt, so purely formal occasions...


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Only ever worn with on special occasions. Weddings funerals etc


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Would love to wear more often but my casual or work dress doesn't really fit in well with a pocket watch


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Will Fly said:


> I have a few that only 3/4 close(2 suede ones and 1 leather), and they are good to wear with a short sleeve open neck shirt, and then one of my hats
> 
> Well now, I think we need to see a pic of this... :alucard:


when the weather gets a bit warmer and I come out of hibernation I will try and get a picture or 2, but will have to be careful about cracking the lens


----------



## Rook (Oct 22, 2013)

I wear one of my Great Grandfather's pocket watches everyday no matter where I'm going. The one I like the most was his Waltham 1883, Crescent Street, 17 jewel, hunter case, made in 1896.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Rook that is a very clean and lovely looking watch. One of these days I'll find something as good as that to add to my collection.

Regards

David


----------



## Rook (Oct 22, 2013)

DJH584 said:


> Rook that is a very clean and lovely looking watch. One of these days I'll find something as good as that to add to my collection.
> 
> Regards
> 
> David


 Thanks for the compliment David. While I do have other watches I just enjoy carrying one of Great Grandpa's more than any other especially the Waltham since it has a hunter case. When I check the time it often makes me wonder what he might have been doing at this time around the turn of the 20th century? Below is a picture I have of him sometime during that timeframe with his favorite hunting dog and his automobile in Knoxville, Tennessee USA. You can see his pocket watch chain on his vest in the photo.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Really nice watch and chain, and great to have the history that goes with them.....oh and a superb picture :yes:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

^^^Plus one to all that - lovely to see a watch with a real connexion to people you are related to.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Only recently acquired two - one being repaired at the moment and one seems almost unworn from new which I got off a neighbour. Just looking to buy a watch chain to let me wear them as sometimes I wear waistcoats and looks like they will also fit in little pocket on Levis.


----------

